

Should I leave Austin? - opticks1

I started Physics grad school this Fall, but I have recently considered dropping out in order to find a job in industry (I'd like to work at a startup). I know this could look really bad to employers, but I just have no motivation to continue my studies<p>Recently I've been working on a programming project on my own (a sort of video game), as a way to improve my programming skills, and I've been working on it with alot more motivation than studying for my Physics classes. I'm still fairly new to programming so I can't say I'm committed to programming over Physics yet<p>Anyways, the semester is almost over and I have to make a decision soon as to whether to move back home (Los Angeles) or stay in Austin to find a job. After reading Paul Graham's essays, I think I'm willing to take the risks involved in running my own business, or at least joining someone else's startup.<p>But my programming skills aren't that great and my statistical analysis software skills aren't either (I've only used SPSS minimally). Also, I have no idea as to what kind of startup I'd like to work for. I'm not interested in Iphone apps, social networking, etc. But analytics seems pretty interesting.<p>Would I really be missing out on alot of opportunities if I moved back to LA instead of staying here in Austin?
======
Omnipresent
I know AppSupmo started by Noah Kagen are looking for Python Developers in the
Austin Area.

